# Quote notifications



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I no longer get notified when someone quotes a post of mine.

Haven't changed any settings ?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Tassotti said:


> I no longer get notified when someone quotes a post of mine.
> 
> Haven't changed any settings ?


Click Settings (upper right).

Click Settings (bottom left, in the User Tagging section)

Ensure that Disable Quote Emails is *not* ticked.

If you still aren't getting them then they are most likely being filtered out as spam. Can you check that?


----------

